# Transformer Question for Lionchief Polar Express



## Shave Jacket (May 19, 2016)

Hello All,
I'm completely new to the hobby and my wife got me a Lionchief Polar Express (O gauge) for Christmas this past year to go under our tree in the future. I'm super excited to finally have a train to run and I've picked out a bigger first layout for under our tree for this coming year since the oval that comes with it was too small and simple  This is the layout I have chosen, but I'm adding one switch to the bottom left that will allow me to add additional trains in the future.










We have good friends coming in from out of town at the end of June and I'd like to have this setup and running in our basement for their kids to play with. So finally on to the question. I'm fairly certain the little wall wart plug in pack that came with the set will not be able to run this much track (plus I'm sure I'll want houses with lights/accessories in the future at Christmas). So the question is what should I get to power this? I've seen several suggestions for transformers such as (LW, KW, 1033 etc.) but I wanted to make sure this is the right thing for the LionChief locomotive that I have. I've also seen some suggestions for MRC Tech powerpacks but I'm not sure if that is the right thing as well. 
As far as my future plans with this hobby I'd love to one day have a permanent layout in HO scale so anything that could potentially be used in the future is a big plus! Thanks for any help and sorry for the newb questions.
Frank


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is the page of the Lion Chief manual that explains
how you can use a standard Lionel transformer to
power your layout. It states that if you use a regular
transformer you set it for 18 volts AC continuous and use
the Lionchief remote for locomotive control.

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/690284/Lionel-The-Polar-Express.html?page=5#manual

However, if your track sections are clean and
the connections are good the wall wart power
supply that came with your set should be sufficient
to operate one train using the remote control. The
length of the track does not require increased amperage.
The number of locos on the track does. You,
should, however, have more than one connection
to the track so that track voltage is constant around
the ovals. When using more than one track connection
be sure to observe polarity.

HO DC trains operate using a varied voltage and
forward or reverse is controlled by changing the
polarity. Your Lionchief power pack would not
work with HO. You may want to consider DCC for
your future HO layout. It gives you even more
individual control of trains than the Lion Chief.
One controller can operate several trains at the
same time with DCC.

If you want to power lights and accessories
you would need an additional transformer for your
present layout. Any of the Lionel transformers would
provide both track power and power for accessories.

Don


----------



## Shave Jacket (May 19, 2016)

Well thats what I get for making an assumption about power  Thanks for the reply Don, my question is how do I get more than one connection to the track using the power supply I have? it looks like this 









Do I just cut the connector end off and wire it to different places around the track? Or maybe get a second one of those so I don't have to cut into the wire? I may get a transformer just because I like the way they look sitting under the Christmas tree. 

I'm definitely planning on going with DCC in my future layout as well Don. I think my favorite part of the hobby so far is all the sounds and controls you get using DCC (I really love the chuffing of a steam loco for some reason). This question is probably way too early to ask for me and I likely could find the answer by googling but how exactly does the DCC power work. Does it take a regular DC transformer to power the track still or is it a different transformer made especially for DCC?

One more dumb question, is possible to insert an image saved to your PC as well or only one found online with a URL?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

You should be able to solder wires to tabs under the Fastrack to supply power and / or to add jumpers from one track section to another. Here is a thread about supplying power to Lionel Fastrack.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=46818&highlight=chief

And here is a thread about inserting images.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=84953


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Many of us have power systems that come with
nice little 'plug and play' connectors. They are fine
for a temporary 'around the Christmas tree' type
of layout. But when you expand it and want a more
even distribution of power you sometimes have to
simply splice into the original wires and run a line
to another part of the layout and make the track
connections as the guys have suggested. 

In the case of your layout only one additional connection
MAY be necessary, possibly half way around the
layout. The one connection you have may also
work fine if the track joints are firm and clean.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Since the track is always at full speed, make sure some friends don't drop in and put their O scale loco on the track! It also appears that you could just buy another one of those power packs with track connections and insert it somewhere on the layout. You might need to isolate the middle rail, but to the loco their would be no difference since the loco works via remote control.


----------



## Shave Jacket (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for all the help guys! I think I will just run a connection from the power section of track to somewhere close to half way around (or maybe more). So since I made an assumption earlier I will ask a question instead of just assuming again  Is there a benefit to adding more than just one connection? Say I run wires to 5 or 6 different sections of the track is there any benefit to this for a smaller under the tree setup or is that just wasted time and energy?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looking at your planned layout again, I see either a crossover or an overpass. If it is a crossover and it’s wired thru, you may not even need to install a jumper. That said, you are using Fastrack and some here have reported problems with continuity from section to section with Fastrack. There are threads here with a fix (bend the middle connector to one side I think) and some have installed jumpers to every section of track. I would do a search using Fastrack and you will most likely find the fixes.


----------

